# معلومة مهمة لكل من يدخن - شوف اضرار الشيشة بتعمل ايه؟



## o0chsite0o (25 يونيو 2011)

*معلومة مهمة لكل من يدخن - شوف اضرار الشيشة بتعمل ايه؟*

*




*

* خدو بالكم بقى​ *
* نلاحظ الانتشار الفظيع للشيشة في مجتمعنا وذلك باسم التفتح على الحضارات مرة وباسم الاقلاع عن التدخين مرة اخرى فهل هذه الادعاءات صحيحة ؟​ *
* ومعلومات عن خطر الشيشةهناك إعتقاد لدى الكثيرين بأن تدخين الشيشة أقل ضرراً من السيجارة, و ذلك بسبب الإعتقاد السائد بأن مرور الدخان من خلال الماء الموجود في الشيشة يعمل على ترشيح الدخان من المواد الضارة وبالتالي تقليل الضرر الناجم عن تدخين الشيشة. ​ *

* و قد تبين خطأ هذا الإعتقاد من خلال تحليل الدخان الخارج من فم مدخن الشيشة على أنه يحتوي على نفس المواد الضارة ​*
*​*
*والمسرطنة الموجودة في دخان السجائر كما أثبتت الدراسات أن التدخين بالشيشة:​ *

* يسبب الإدمان.​ *
* يقلل من كفاءة أداء الرئتين لوظائفهما,​ *
* ويسبب انتفاخ الرئة (الإنفزيما) ​ *
* والالتهاب الشعبي المزمن، وهذا المرض يحد من قدرة الإنسان على بذل أي مجهود كلما تفاقم. ​ *

* يؤدي إلى حدوث سرطانات الرئة والفم والمرئ والمعدة.​ *

* يؤدي إلى ارتفاع تركيز غاز أول أكسيد الكربون في الدم.​ *

* يؤدي إلى تناقص الخصوبة عند الذكور والإناث.​ *
* يساعد على ازدياد نسبة انتشار التدرن الرئوي عند مستخدمي الشيشة.​*
*​*
*​*
*عند النساء المدخنات للشيشة أثناء الحمل يؤدي إلى تناقص وزن الجنين, كما يعرض الأجنة إلى أمراض تنفسية مستقبلاً أو إلى حدوث الموت السريري المفاجئ بعد الولادة. ​*
*​*
*​*
*انبعاث الروائح الكريهة مع النفس ومن الثياب، كذلك من التأثيرات الأخرى كبحة الصوت, واحتقان العينين, وظهور تجاعيد الجلد والوجه خصوصا في وقت مبكر. هذا علاوة على كون تدخين الشيشة يعتبر أحد أهم ملوثات الهواء في غرف المنازل وقريباً من المقاهي حيث يوجد عدد كبير من المدخنين.​*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*مكونات الشيشة:​*
*​*
*لا تختلف هذه المكونات عن مكونات تبغ السجائر ودخانها, حيث أن بها ما لا يقل عن 4000 مادة سامة, أهمها النيكوتين وغاز أول أكسيد الكربون والقطران والمعادن الثقيلة والمواد المشعة والمسرطنة والمواد الكيميائية الزراعية ومبيدات الحشرات وغيرها الكثير من المواد السامة.​ *

* تدعي بعض شركات إنتاج التبغ إزالة كل أو معظم مادة القطران من تبغ الشيشة, كما أنه يضاف إلى تبغ الشيشة العديد من المواد المنكهة مجهولة التركيب, ونجهل مقدار ضررها.​*
*​*
*​*
*ما يقال عن التدخين عن طريق الشيشة أو النارجيلةباستخدام التبغ أو الجراك أو المعسل بأنه خالي من الخطر غير صحيح البتة، فقد أثبتت أحد الدراسات على مدى أربع سنوات في المملكة العربية السعودية بأن المعــسـل هو عبارة عن تبغ خالص, مع كميات كبيرة من الأصباغ والألوان والنكهات التي تخلط من غير أي رقابة صحية، وثبت أنها تسبب مختلف الأمراض والسرطانات. ​ *
* ويحتوي الجراك على 15% من التبغ الذي يخلط ببعض العسل والفواكه والمضافات الكيمائية التي تطبخ وتخمر​*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (25 يونيو 2011)

معروف طبيا ان نفس الشيشة = علبة سجائر كاملة 

والسجائر معروف اضرارها واغلبية مدخني الشيشة والسيجار والبايب يعرفون اضرارها ولكن لمن تتحدث يا عزيزي 

شكرا على التنبيه الرائع والرب يحفظنا منها ومن الشر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 يونيو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> معروف طبيا ان نفس الشيشة = علبة سجائر كاملة
> 
> والسجائر معروف اضرارها واغلبية مدخني الشيشة والسيجار والبايب يعرفون اضرارها ولكن لمن تتحدث يا عزيزي
> 
> شكرا على التنبيه الرائع والرب يحفظنا منها ومن الشر


*الاكثر خطرا هو القص و السلوم .. لكن الفواكة مثل التفاح و الكانتلوب و غيره .. اقل خطرا و فى الاخر .. لو كنت هاتدخن .. دخن الفواكه بس متبقاش مدمن .. لغاية ما ربنا يرحمك منها وتبطل خالص *​


----------

